

Why Tumblr Was a Massive Steal for Yahoo - mirceagoia
http://allthingsd.com/20130524/why-tumblr-was-a-massive-steal-for-yahoo/

======
sugerman
Seems like the article is making a case for Yahoo buying Pinterest, not
Tumblr. Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't Tumblr posts generally without
context?

------
ScottWhigham
As I skimmed the article, I naturally read the headlines:

#2: Readers are far more valuable than writers.

#3: Valuable content is king.

Well which is it? You don't get content without writers, do you?

~~~
cimorene12
Correct. You want the right writers, though, and Tumblr has attracted an
interesting set. You don't want too much garbage/noise on Tumblr, and so far
(at least for me) this is the case. FB and Twitter have a lot of noise.

I respect Adam Rifkin's opinions a lot, partially because he's a great person
and partially because he's the best-networked person in the world.
<http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/tag/adam-rifkin/> I may be wrong, but I feel like
the second title qualifies him to maybe see things that others don't.

